# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  الجاكيت فوق العباءة

## حبي حيدري

*جاكيت فوق العبآءة* 


الخبريه من جريدة اليوم ..






... ظاهرة جاكيت أعلى العباءة ...


تعد موضة ارتداء الفتيات للجاكيت على العباءة أحد المظاهر المعتادة في فصل الشتاء من كل عام والتي لا تكون حكرًا على الجاكيت فقط
بل قد تدخل الشالات المزركشة بالألوان الزاهية في المنافسة فيما تبرز الجاكيتات الجلدية الضيقة وبعض الأنواع من الماركات العالمية
بالعديد من الأشكال والألوان وتختلف نظرات الشباب بفئتيهما حول هذا النوع من الموضة ففريق ينكر ويعترض بشدة على هـذه الموضة
والبعض يرى أنها تعد نوعًا من الحرية الشخصية ولا يمكن الحكم عليها بأنها مخالفة للـذوق العام
... دفء ...


تقول هند أنا ارتدي الجاكيت على العباءة لأنني لا أستطيع ارتداءه تحت العباءة لأن ارتداءه تحت العباءة يغير من مظهري الخارجي فيظهر جسمي كأنني ممتلئة
وأظهر كأنني شبيهة للمصارعين وكذلك فهو يضايقني أيضًا ولا أظن أن هناك مشكلة في الموضوع فشدة البرد
هي التي تسببت في ارتداء الجاكيت من على العباءة والمهم هو الشعور بالدفء
وإذا كان ارتداء الجاكيت على العباءة نوعا من العيب والتقليد وينافي تعاليم الدين بخصوص الحجاب وارتداء الشال على العباءة أيضاً يعتبر عيبا ويلفت النظر
فما هو الحل إذن إذا أصبح كل شيء عيبا ويلفت النظر فهذا شيء غريب وكأن المظاهر الخاطئة في المجتمع انتهت ولم يبق إلا ارتداء الفتيات للشال والجاكيت على العباءة
و بالنسبة لي أنا أرتدي الجاكيت على العباءة من سنوات ماضية وهذا يعني أنه ليس بتقليد وأين التقليد إذا كان الأجانب لا يرتدون العباءة أصلاً 
... اذواق ...
وتضيف مها اننى اتفق مع الكثير من الآراء وقد اختلف فأنا لا أرتدي الجاكيت أو الشال وارفض ارتداءه فوق العباءة ولو تجمدت من البرد
وذلك ليس لسبب مما ذكر حول أنه يتعارض من الحجاب الشرعي أو عيب ولكن أرى أن منظر الفتاة حينما ترتديها يكون سيئًا 
وأنا مع ارتداء الفتاة شالا اسود واسعا وبذلك لا يكون هناك شيء يتعارض مع الذوق العام والحجاب واختلافي مع بعض الفتيات حول ارتداء الجاكيت الضيق
لمشاهدتى فتاة ترتدي جاكيت جنيز يغطي الكتف فقط ولا يغطي باقي اليدين ويشبه ما يسمى بـ السديري
و لكن لا أعلم ما السبب الذي جعلها ترتدي مثل هذا النوع من الجاكيتات وقد يكون السبب هو عرضا لنوع الماركة التي ترتديها تلك الفتاة
... انتشار...
و ترى نجلاء أن هذه المناظر المخجلة للفتيات بدت تكثر في الأسواق والمجمعات التجارية مع العلم أن هذه المجمعات تتوفر بها التدفئة اللازمة 
فلا أظن أن هناك دافعا لارتداء الجاكيتات في مثل هذه الأماكن وربما لو كانت ترتديها في أماكن مكشوفة مثل المتنزهات والحدائق
التي هي أيضًا مليئة بمثل هؤلاء الفتيات لقلنا إنه يمكن أن تعتذر ببرودة الجو كما أنني أمانع مثل هذه التصرفات غير اللائقة فيما تروي إحدى مشاهدتها الغريبة
والتي لم يسبق أن رأتها من قبل على الفتيات بتلك الفتاة التي رأتها في أحد أسواق الدمام الشعبية وهي ترتدي الجاكيت على تنورة سوداء اللون
دون أن ترتدي العباءة مما جعل كل النساء المتواجدات يسخرن من تلك الفتاة ويدعون لها بالهداية 
... رفض ...
ونوه الشاب بندر الى أن هذا النوع من الموضة لا يليق بفتيات مجتمعنا لأنها تبدي مفاتن المرأة وهذا أمر يتنافى مع حقيقة الحجاب الشرعي الذي فرض عليهن 
ليكون ساترًا لمفاتنهن على العكس مما نراه من تلك الفتيات ولو أنهن ارتدين بعض الملابس الداخلية الشتوية كالبيجامات
التي قد تغني عن الجاكيت أو ارتداء الجاكيت تحت العباءة لكان أفضل لهن أنا ضد من ترتدي جاكيت أو شالا على العباءة
لأن المرأة فتنة وارتداء الشال والجاكيت على العباءة لافت للنظر والبرد ليس حجة يتحججن بها ولماذا نرى الكثير من فتياتنا ينجرفن خلف الموضات الزائفة 
فكل ما نراه في هذه الأيام من تبرج وعباءات مخصرة بعيد عن تعاليم الدين وعن العادات والتقاليد
و للأسف نتهاون في كثير من الأمور بأنها أمور تافهة والتافهة تجرنا إلى أمور اكبر وأعظم
بدائل
و يقترح الشاب رياض على الفتيات تفصيل عباءات شتوية من القماش الصوف وبنفس اللون الأسود كالعباءات التقليدية والمتعارف عليها
والتي تغطي الرأس وكامل الجسد للمرأة حتى تستمع بدفء كامل وحجاب ساتر والبعد عن الشالات الملونة والجاكيتات الضيقة والتي تحدد مفاتن جسد المرأة
والتي تعد نوعًا من الزي المبتذل وغير المرغوب فيه وحتى تسلم من النقد وتبتعد عن السخرية من المجتمع



هل أنتـ / ـي من المؤيدين لهذه الظاهره ؟


هل هذه من الحرية الشخصيه أم خدش للذوق العــام ؟
شاركونا ارائكم

----------


## سركادو

أبدا لست مؤيدا لذلك 

أساسا الأخت التي ترتدي العباءة الزينبيه المحتشمه لا تستطيع أن تلبس الجاكيت على العباءه الزينبيه 

ولا عجب للأخت التي ترتدي الثوب الأسود أن تلبس الجاكيت الذي يخصر جسدها كما يفعل الثوب الأسود

يعني وين الرادع ثوب الأسود الذي تمشي به في الشارع ومن دكان إلى دكان ومن مكان إلى مكان 

فما المانع أن تلبس جاكيت فهم نفس الشيء 

هذه مو حريه شخصيه هذا خدش للدين وتمسكنا بأهل البيت وتعاليمهم 

فالفتاة المؤمنه الورعه التي تخاف لله لا تخرج متبرجه بملابس ضيقه تلفت الأنظار وتؤذي المؤمنين من الناس 

هذه مو حريه شخصيه هذه مخالفه دينيه

----------


## حبي حيدري

احسنت اخي الكريم 

اتمنى ان نكون جميعا بنفس هذه العقلية السليمة

شكرا على المرور

----------


## مريم المقدسة

السلا م عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
لافت هدا الحركة نضرى وخصوصا فى شهر الاحزان الدى
يجب ان نكون مقتين بالسيدة زينب عليها السلام فى العفة 
والاحتشام ولكن ما حصل فى هذة الدنيا غير ان هالشهر لعرض الازياء
اولا لبس النقاب وبعد الكتف وبعد البس الملون والدين يقولون ان الحزن فى القلب 
وليس بالبلس ادا كان الحزن فى القلب فلما الضحك والمزح فهل هذا حزن فى القلب
فما بالك يا اخى من لبس الجاكيت فوق الكتف او العباة الا تستحى من تفعل هذا الشئ
فهو زينة للرجل الغريب فهدا حرام بجميع كل المراجع فلا حول ولا قوة الاباللة
وعلم اخى ان بعد هذا الشئ سيخلون الكتف والعباة ولن يقولون هذا الشئ حرام
فكل حرام اصبح عادى اهم شئ ان لا تكون مخلفة امام الناس لكن هل تخاف او حتى تحترم رب العالمين واهل بيتة الظاهرين
ويقولون انهم بنات الزهراء والزهراء متبرة منهم فهى اية العفة والستر
تحياتى

----------


## ارسم العشق

مشكوووووووووووورأخي لطرحك هذا الموضوووووووووع الحلو
بصراحه كلام صحيح خواتي ,, ايه والله أمس وانا طالعه ويالاهل
شفت وحده لابسه جاكيت قصير لونه أحمر والغظاء نفس الشي
أحمر على أسود على لون العباة ,, فعلا لو ع البرد كانت بتلبس دجاكت
طويل واللا بتحط شااااااااال بس هي حاطاها ع الموضه ,,

بنششششوف اخرة الموضه وين بتوصل ,,

سبحان الله ,, الله يستر علينا وعلى الجميع

اااامين

----------


## روائع القصص

اصلا اني من اشد المعارضين 

وعلى قولت الشيخ ضيا الخباز المرأة القطيفية كانت اوكي كااااااااااانت معروفة بحشمتهاا

واني اعتقد انعاا تخدش الرأي العام يعني احنا قلنا حرية بس  مو لدرجة ان احنا نقوم نلبس الجاكيتاات فوق العباية ولا نقوم نلبس الشالت ونسوي مسابقة لاكثر لبس ملفت 

ما اقول الا حسبي الله على الي خربو المجتمع

----------


## سر النجاة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اللهم صلي على محمد وأله الأطهار

للأسف في هذة الأيام باتت هذة الظاهرة منتشرة وبشكل كبير وملفت للأنظار , فما أن يحل الشتاء حتى تأخد بعض الفتيات بالتأهب لهذا الموسم بأتم إستعداد .... في البداية كنا نرى الجاكيتات ذات اللون الأسود او البني  أما الآن فبدأن بعض الفتيات بالتمادي  .... وبصراخة انا لا أؤيد هذا اللبس
 تشكر اخوي على الطرح

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد 
تشكري على الموضوووع الجميل 
بصرااااحه 
أبدا أبدا أبدا 
مو من الائق أن تخرج الفتاه في الشارع أمام الناس بأجمعهم 
بهذا الشكل 
بأن تخرج والعباه مخصره على جسمها 
والجاكيت فوقها !! 
كأنك لا بسة بدله وتنوره طويله 
يعني تخلصتي من العباه 
ألست تحبي السيده فاطمة الزهراء
وتبكي عليها 
ألست تحبين السيده زينب وهي 
أم المخدرات 
إذا أين أقتدائك بهما ؟؟
هنا 
يأتي دور الأم 
أين أنت أيتها الأم العاقلة عن أبنتك 
ألا يجب عليك أن تعلميها أن توجهيها أن تمنعيها 
ألا يجب أن تحافظي على عرضك وشرفك ؟؟
وأنت أيها الأب 
أين هي غيرتك ؟؟
كيف ترضى على بنتك وهي تمشي في السوق والشوارع 
 ورجاال ينظرون إليها 
بنظراات .........
أين التربية الصالحة ؟؟
لو كنت أبا أو أما 
لمنعت أبنتي من الخروج من المنزل وهي بهذا الشكل 
حتى لو اتخدت أقصى العقوبااات ...
أسمحي لي خيه على الإطالة 
لكن هذا جزء جزء صغير مما في قلبي 
موفقه 
تحياتوووووووووووو

----------


## موالي حتى الموت

هههههههههههه اما عاد شدعوه لهدرجه الزحفان

الحمدلله ع نعمة العقل

عوااااااااااااافي ع الموضوع 

تحياتي

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *جاكيت فوق العبآءة* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الخبريه من جريدة اليوم .. 
> 
> 
> ...



هل أنتـ / ـي من المؤيدين لهذه الظاهره ؟ 
*أدري!!!!!*

*بتقولوا هذا شيبه، عتيق، دأه أديمه، امخرف، على كيف كيفكم*

*أنتم أحرار في ما تقولوه*

*أنا*

*مع* 

*المؤيدين*

*بل واحد منهم*

*الناس برد و بيروحوا لأعمالهم يعني شيسووا؟؟ و تبغوهم ويش يعملوا و كل شيء موجود في الأسواق؟؟*

*يعني تقولوا حداثة!*

*و هل الحداثة حكر على جنس دون آخر*

*كل شيء ايسووه البنات مثلا صار الشباب مسوويينه*

*فلماذا هم نعم، و هن لا، ما دامت [هن] امحافظة على كرامتها و شرفها و استقامتها*

*و هل الدنيا قائمة بس على المظاهر حتى و لو كاذبة، أو لم نرى و نسمع بأن احيانا يوجد في ما وراء [السواهي دواهي]*

*نعم، أنا مع حرية الشخص في ما يرتديه، شريطة أن لا يخرج من حدود الله الشرعية*

*و من احتج بملبوس سيدتنا و مولاتنا السيدة زينب عليها السلام فله مني كل الإحترام، و لكني أخالفه، فالسيدة زينب عليها السلام لم ترتدي العباءة في يوم من الأيام قط لأن أهل الحجاز لم يرتدوها آن ذاك* 

*و إلا فلما ذا نزلت إية الحجاب عندهم بهذه الصيغة:*

*"و ليضربن بخمورهن على جيوبهن" صدق الله العلي العظيم*

*مجرد رأي*

*و سامحوني*

----------


## احلى توته

اني من المؤيدين 
اذا كان لون الجاكيت ونوعه مناسب ليلبس
على العباءه
ولا يكون مخصر
هذا رأي الشخصي 
أخوي ابو سلطان
مشكــووور ع الكلام الحلو
واني معاااك في كل حرف قلته 

يســلــمو خيه ع الموضوع الرائع
يعطيك العاافيه

ـتحياااتيـ
ـتوووتهـ

----------


## علي pt

كما أذكر ~ يقول ذلك الرجل جاورت عليا عليه السلام (لعله قال 6 سنوات) لم أرى فيها شخص / ظل لزينب ع ولم أسمع لها صوت ...
غريب ماتقوله أخانا أبا سلطان أن السيدة لم تلبس عباءة قط ~ إذا أذكر لنا حوادث تدل على ذلك ..

أما في موضوع الجاكيت أو عبي هالأيام ~ إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

أي قلب للزهراء أفجعتم ،، يامن تدعون حب الزهراء

----------


## أبو سلطان

> كما أذكر ~ يقول ذلك الرجل جاورت عليا عليه السلام (لعله قال 6 سنوات) لم أرى فيها شخص / ظل لزينب ع ولم أسمع لها صوت ...
> غريب ماتقوله أخانا أبا سلطان أن السيدة لم تلبس عباءة قط ~ إذا أذكر لنا حوادث تدل على ذلك ..
> 
> أما في موضوع الجاكيت أو عبي هالأيام ~ إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
> 
> أي قلب للزهراء أفجعتم ،، يامن تدعون حب الزهراء



*لست في صدد الجدال أخي علي و لا أحب أن أقول لك ما قلته لي من إثباتات و غيرها  فأنا لست متخصص،* 

*و نحن إخوة متحابون في الله و العقيدة، فقط يمكن مختلفون في فلسفة مفهومية، فلا يكون بيننا أخي إي سجال أو جدال يشوب علاقتنا الطيبة بسوء، فهي وجهة نظر*

*لكني أذكر لك كتاب صغير إسمه "مسألة الحجاب" و مؤلفة الشيخ الجليل الشهيد "مرتظى المطهري" رحمة الله عليه، و هو لا شك موجود في أسواقكم أو يملكه أحد الأصدقاء هناك، فاستلفه منه لتقرءه*

*إقرأه و سوف ترى ما تلبسه أمها السيدة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام و على لسان جابر ابن عبد الله الأنصاري رضي الله تعالى عنه و ذمة المؤلف رحمه الله*

*و شكرا لك عزيزي على الإستفسار*

----------


## علي pt

عزيزي وأخي أبو سلطان
وإن شئت والدي العزيز أبو سلطان

أكيد لسنا في محور الجدل في كل أرجاء هذا المنتدى الغالي

لكن غيرتي على أخواتي جعلتني أتعصب في رأيي

صدقني حسيت بشيئ من الندم بعد ردي السابق ~ خفت انك تزعل
بس الحمد لله إنك تتفهم ورحب الصدر

سوف أبحث جاهدا عن هذا الكتاب ،، ومنكم نستفيد

اعتذر لك أبا سلطان ولكل من قرأ ردي ولم يعجبه ..

----------


## أبو سلطان

*و لو احنا حبايب و لدي علي، و الشر غايب إن شاء الله، و لا يجب أن أزعل بل يجب أن أتفهم لأتعلم و غالب تعليمي الآن و تحصيلي هو من من هم أصغر مني سنا مثلك ولدي و أمثالك، لأنكم حتما أكثر مني تطور و معرفة* 
*و كما تغار على خواتك هم أنا أغار على بناتي بالتأكيد* 
*و العلم كله و لدي علي في العالم كله* 
*و كل يوم نتعلم من بعضنا شيء جديد إن تركنا آذاننا و عقولنا منفتحة* 
*فلذلك أحاول أتابع و أفتش و أطور من معلوماتي و لعله لي فقط أو لمن يسألني أيضا* 
*و لا أفرض على أحد رايي و لا ألزم أحد تغيير خطه لصالحي، لأن كل في هالحياة و له مفهومياته و خصوصياته و خاصة منها الإجتماعية* 
*و كما الشهيد مرتضى المطهري رضوان الله عليه رآى رأيه هكذا في هذا الكتاب و صدقته أنا لوثوقي فيه، فغيره يمكن أن يرى أمر آخر و كلهم إن شاء الله على خير* 
*و كل يوم و احنا نتعلم شيء جديد و خصوصا أنا و تعلمي منكم أبنائي و بناتي* 
*سعدت كثيرا بحديثي معاك* 
*و لك أغلا التحيات* 
*و شكرا كثيرا*

----------


## روح الرومنسية

السلام عليكم ..
انا ودي اعرف ليش التعصب ... ألاحظ كل شيء تسويه البنت
تقولوا عنه غلط في غلط حتى وان كان شيء عااادي .
ياناااس الدنيا برد ومافيها شيء لو البنت لبست جاكيت فوق عبايتها ..
اهم شيء مايكون ملفت للنظــر .

----------


## حبي حيدري

اشكر اخوتي على المرور


الاخ علي لك مني جزيل الشكر على مساهمتك الاكثر من رائعة


اما بالنسبة للاخوة المؤيدين فاقول

لاحو ل ولا قوة الا بالله

وماالمانع من لبس الجاكيت اسفل تحت العباءة ؟ لان الفتاة تقول انها ستبدو ضخمة الجسم عذر مستقبح

نحن محاسبون جميعا على الحجاب والستر

----------


## احلى توته

[quote=حبي حيدري;910975]


اما بالنسبة للاخوة المؤيدين فاقول

لاحو ل ولا قوة الا بالله

يا خويي كل منا له رأيه
او ماله داعي هالكلام
مو كل شي سوته البنت قلتوا خطأ
احنا نأيد الشي الساتر أما اذا كان مو ساتر فطبعا ما بنأيد

أما اذا لبست الجاكيت تحت العبايه
بتكون العبايه مخصره واااااجدا
وشكلها راح يكون غريب وملفت للنظر أكثر
و كل منا له وجهة نظره
يا خوي خلك في حالك او بلاش هالكلام
عشان ما تصير حزازيات بين الاعضاء
و ان شاء الله ما اكون ازعجتك بكلامي

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*
*تمنيت لو كان أحد المشرفين المعنيين بمتابعة وإشراف هذا القسم الجاد متواجداً .. وأعني بذلك نوارة الدنيا وواحد فاضي الذي بلاشك رأيهم له الوزن الثقيل في الفصل بين هذه الآراء ولثقتي إنهم أقدر على حلحلة الأمور ولكن لا بأس فسوف أقوم بالتغطية على الحدث .*
*يعلم الجميع إن الأشياء الجديدة ينالها النقد والتعليق وقد يبلغ بالبعض أن يحتج اجتهاداً ويحرم ويصادر قبل أن يرجع للشرع طلباً في الافتاء ومعرفة الموقف الشرعي منه ، لذا لو أحببنا فتح الملفات ودخلنا قسم الأرشيف الاجتماعي لعرفنا أن هناك الكثير من العادات التي لم يكن للقطيف أصل ولا سبب فيها ولكن وجودها وانتشارها رغم احتجاج المحتج إلا أنها فرضت نفسها وأخذت تتغلغل في سلوكياتنا وفي طقوسنا وفي عاداتنا وفي أعرافنا حتى باتت أمراً عادياً وأخذت الناس تتأقلم عليه ..!!*
*فلبس الجاكيت فوق العباءة أمر مستهجن في بادئ الأمر وأنا على علم ويقين إن أول من ارتدى هذا الجاكيت على عباءته كانت بالنسبة له مغامرة وتحدى للأعراف وما اعتاد عليه المجتمع إلا أنه ويعود ذلك إلى أيديولوجية معينة في فكره جعله يتحدى الموقف لاعتقاد انه لم يأتي بما يخالف الشرع الإسلامي وأنه لم يبتدع شيئاً يمقته الإسلام لذلك ومنطلقاً من هذه الفكرة استباح الفكرة وبالتدريج أخذت هذه الفكرة وهذه الظاهرة تروج وتنتشر شيئاً فشيئاً مع قليل من الخجل والاستحياء حتى فرضت نفسها على الناس !!*
*افتراض هذه العادة الدخيلة على حياتنا تتأرجح بين أن يكون أو لا يكون فإما مصيرها أن تنتشر وتصبح أمراً شائعاً أو أنها تنقرض كفقاعة الصابون ثم تنفجر ولا يعود لها أصلاً !*
*الذي قرأناه وتابعناه كان مجرد آراء يتداولها الجميع ، طبعاً آراء شخصية ووجهات نظر لا تمت إلى الدين من صلة فقط الادلاء بها من باب حرية ابداء الرأي ولكن لا ينبغي أن نغفل دور الدين الإسلامي في إدارة الحوار قبل أن يكون رأينا هو الأولى والأقدر ، وأعرف إن هناك حلالاً يحلله الإسلام ولكن نحرمه نحن البشر تبعاً لأذواقنا الشخصية لإننا فقط لا نتقبله وإن كان الدين يجيزه ويرخص به !!*
*الحديث يطول ولكن علينا أن لا ننسى إن اضفاء الأشياء والظواهر الجديدة في حياتنا يجب أن تظهر بشكل لائق ومحترم ومعقول لا يخدش الحياء العام ولا يسيء إلى الإسلام حتى لو كان الإسلام يسمح به ....!!!*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## سكنات الشهد

تسلم اخوي على الموضوع

بالفعل انتشرت هذه الظاهرة كثيرا وانا اعارضها لانها تزيد الطين بلة كنا في عباءة الكتف والزخارف والكتابات عليها ووصلنا للجاكيتات عليها واصبحت الفتيات يتفنن في اختيار الافضل والله اعلم بنية من لبست الجاكيت فوق العباءة  والله على من سعى لوجود هذه الظاهرة الملفتة اكثر لمفاتن المرأة

----------


## بنـت الجود

> هل أنتـ / ـي من المؤيدين لهذه الظاهره ؟
> 
> 
> *أدري!!!!!*
> 
> *بتقولوا هذا شيبه، عتيق، دأه أديمه، امخرف، على كيف كيفكم*
> 
> *أنتم أحرار في ما تقولوه*
> 
> ...





أنا ماعندي مانع من لبس الجاكيت على العباية بس في حدود المعقول

كل الشكر لكم على الطرح الجميل و المناقشات القيمة

والله يهدينا جميعا ان شاءالله لما هوخير

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*اذا كان لونه مو ملفت ولا مخصر* 
*عادي*
*هذا رايي الشخصي*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اكره شيء هالموضه هذي 
استغفر الله والقهر يتبعون ابليس
ويسوون هالحركات
وهالموضات
ــ
في محرم يوم يسوون عندنا المشهد هذه السنه
شفت وحده عليها جاكيت فوق عباتها
وبعد لابسه نقاب والله قهرتني
قلت الى بنت خالي شوفي هالبنيه
قالت استغفر الله ماعليش منها
حقريها قلت اليها والله صج تخلي الواحد ينقهر
والله كنت بشابقها بقوليها تحترم المكان اللي جالسه فيه
بس بنت خالي قالت مالش شغل امشي لو مابنت خالي وياي كان والله ماخليتها
عذرا ع الاطاله

----------


## حساسه بزياده

فقط كلمتان
مابني على باطل فهو باطل

----------


## ملااك

انا من المؤيدين للموضوع بشده 

الاني وحده من ها الناااس يعني الجوو بااارد والواحد لازم يدفي حاله 

وان لبست البنت الجاكيت تحت العباء بتصير العباء ضيقه وتفصل الجسم 

والله حاله 

مع حترامي 

كل يوم لكم راي

----------


## شواطئ شوق

انا من وجه نظري لااؤيد ابدا ابدا لبس الجاكيت فوق العباءة
بصراحة ما كانها لابسة عباية اصلا

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

اني الاحظ  كلما نسوي شي قلتو غلط حرااام لايجوووز

اموت واعرف ليش ؟؟؟

ياخي برد تبون نموت بعد من البرد 

مايسوى علينا 

واني اشوف بانه شي عادي لو لبسنا جاكيت ع العبايه

مجرد رايي بس

وسلااااام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني وحده تمقت هالشيء والا اايده ابد
حجابنا حجاب الزهراء 
وعبايتنا زينبية 
سوداء اللون 
ليش اظهر بألوان ملفته في الطريق 
ليش اراوي العالم الماركات الي اشتريتها 
وليش وليش؟؟؟
من الأساس ما احب هالسالفه و الي تبي تتدفى تلبس جاكيتها تحت العبايه
ولا احد بعارضها والشرع ما حرم هالشيء
ولا سالفة شكل ومظهر و لا شي
اهمشي صحتي لو رضا الناس
والأختلاف في الراي لا يفسد في الود قضيه

----------


## يتيم ـة أخ ـوها

*أنــي مو المـؤيدين للبس الجاكيت فوق العباة*
*بس نلبسة للدفء مو للزينة والخرابيط الباقي*
*وما يكون ملفت للنظر اني عن نفسي*
*لما اروح اتسمع في البس جاكيت لاني بنتقل من مكان لمكان*
*والي عندها عمل اقصد البنات اكيد بتلبس الجاكيت لانها*
*ما بتعرف تشتغل والجاكيت داخل عباتها عاد كل شوي*
*تفتح العباية عشان تعدله* 
*يعني مدري ليش عندكم لبس الجاكيت تحت العباية عيب*
*؟؟؟؟؟*
*اتمنى تتقبلو وجهة نظري*
*تحياتي*
*يتيم ــة أخ ـــوها*

----------


## $ روز $

يسلمووووو على الموضوع الرائع ..

ما أأيد فكرة لبس الجاكيت على العباءه .. و خصوصا اذا كان بألوان ملفته أو يكون ملفت بسبب ضيقه و تفصيله للجسم ..

و اذا سألتهم ليش لابسين الجاكيت على العباءه قالوا لك برررد ما نتقدر نتحمل ..

بس في رأي اذا كان حجتهم البرد من جد .. فهناك بديل للجاكيت .. و هو لبس الشال الواسع و اللي يكوون أسود ..

و مو لافت للنظر ..

بس الحين الناس بالغوا حتى في الشالات .. يلبسوا شالات الوانها ملفته و فاقعه ..و اني ما اشجع فكرة لبس الجاكيت الضيق و ذو الالوان الملفته و لا اشجع لبس الشالات الملونه ..

و اذا كانت مو عاجبتك فكرة لبس الجاكيت او الشال .. حاولي تلبسي ملابس ثقيله عشاني تدفي ..

و أتاسف لكم على صراحتي ..

تحياتي روز !!

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

انـآ رآح اايـد شي واحد وبس

هـو مو عيـب  في شي واحـد ماتكوـن الوانـه 

تلفت الانظـآر وفيهـ لمعـة قويهـ يعني كلو لمعـه

من فوقو لتحتـو مايكون من مئه سنه يعني ضيق

غصب تدخله ويصير مخصر عليها طبعا رآح كل شي بجسمهـآ

يبينـ فعـيـب يعـنـو وانتو اتدرو بس انا بنسبه لي اقول انه مهو عيب 

في حالات محدده الوانه مو ملفته لنظر  مايكون مخصر وان كان مخصر لاتسكر سحابه

وامـآ ادا فيه ذي الحالات فـآن اايد هالشي وهو راحه شخصيه ولكل له حق يلبسه وفيه ذي الحالات لانه برد من حقهم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بصراحه اني مو كبيرة 


وهذا شيء طبيعي على بنت في خامس أبتدائي

وغير كذا

إذا كان الجاكيت مو مخصر


يعني البعض فقط للزينه


ولكن البعض للدفء

ولكن إذا لبسنا ملابس شتوية مرررة تحت العابه

راح تكون العبايه مخصره مررره 


يعني الجاكيت فوق العباة للدفء احسن بكثير من الملابس الشتوية تحت العبااايه


وهذا رئي في الموضوع

وكل وحده لها راي


اتمني رأي يكون صح

تحياتي

----------


## ندى الصباح

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> انا ودي اعرف ليش التعصب ... ألاحظ كل شيء تسويه البنت
> تقولوا عنه غلط في غلط حتى وان كان شيء عااادي . 
> ياناااس الدنيا برد ومافيها شيء لو البنت لبست جاكيت فوق عبايتها ..
> 
> اهم شيء مايكون ملفت للنظــر .



 






طيب في الشتاء تقولوا برد ؟



وفي الصيف ................؟




ليش العباءة ما تكون ساترة  ليش الالوان والزخارف 



والله حرام العباءة للستر وليست للزينة 





الله يهدي البنات ويصلحهم يارب

----------


## حلاالكون

بصراحه من المؤين (او عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادي حريه شخصيه )
طيب إدا الوحده بتروح العمل مو معقوله بتلبس لباس ثقيل تحت العباءة نويه طيعآ تلبس جاكيت 
محترم محتشم الالوان اتكون غوامق

----------


## madreed

طبعا انا راح احط رايي وبتقولوا عني متخلف بقوة لكن
نرجع الى القدوه
الزهراء والسيدة زينب عليهم السلام اجمعين
كيف كان حجابهم
انا شفت قدام عيوني
الجاكيت فوق العباية
اول شي المفروض تكون العباية وسيعة
ثاني شي
اذا كانت وسيعة
يعني مايضر يكون الجاكيت داخل
صح ماراح يبين صح
وانا ادخلكم في قضية ثانية
الحجاب على الراس
كيف المفروةض يصير
والي نشوفه الحين
الوجه مفتوح والمكياج مالي الوجه
وارجع للقضية
انا وانا رجل اذا لبست ثوب ما احب البس جاكيت فوقه !!!!!!!!
وآسف ادري تعليقي ما عجبكم

----------


## عاشقة الامل

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
ممكن أكون متأخرة على هذا الموضوع بس أحببت المشاركة
انا مؤيدة ومعارضة
مؤيدة أذا كان الجاكيت او الشال واسع والشال افضل شرط ان يكون اسود من سواد اليل
معارضة الالوان الملفتة وزكرشات الجميلة التي توحي أن العباءة الملبوسة جلابية جميلة (سواء عباءة راس أو كتف)
    فكم من أمراءة تليسهاعلى الراس وهي غير جديرة وكم من أمراءة تلبسها على الكتف محتشمة وقمة من الايمان؟؟

     وصل الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

اني لا مؤيده ولا معارضه 

والناس كيفهم

والجاكيت الملون حاله حال العباة المزركشة من فوق وتحت تلمع وتبرق
كنها رايحه معاريس

يعني لو قصدها تدفى تلبس جاكيت غامق ولا مزخرف 
او قصير وضيق 

يالله هدا الدنيا وبلاويها

----------


## عطر الزمن

اولا اقول لأخواني معذورين على اعتراضكم لاي شئ يلفت النضر ماتقبلوا بأنه اختكم تمشى به وكل عيون الشباب عليها واحيي فيكم الغيره على خواتكم 


ثانيا اوجه كلامي لاخواتي

انه كل وحده خايفه على نفسها ماراح تلبس شئ يلفت انتباه الشباب لها مهما كان  

فيه بنات يمشوى بس بحجاب والحجاب مو حرام 

بس البنت محترمه نفسها ومحتشمه ..العبايه حتى لو كانت كتافيه بتكون واسعه ولونها اسود

وشال اسود  والجاكيت لونه غامق 

والله انها احسن من وحده لابسه عبايه على الراس وضاغطه والالوان تلق من بعيد وتقول الزود عندي 

والجاكيت وردي اشوي ويتقطع عليها 


والمشكله اني شايفه بنت عليها عباه راسيه وضاغطه والالون تلعب لعب فيها ..شايفت وحده عليها عبايه كتافيه وكانت  عليها جاكيت بني واسع 

وتقول لصديقتها شوفي اللي ماتستحي لبسه كتافي 

باا عليكم مين اللي ماتستحي  ؟؟

وين المشكله في نوع اللبس لو في لفت النضار 

وسمحولي اقولكم اذا بتتكلموا في الموضوع تكلموا عن لفت النظر 

وكل شئ يلفت الانضار حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 


مو نوع اللبس

----------


## عنيده

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله ..* 

*انا راي في الموضوع انه عادي بس رحت سالت الشيخ علي السيستاني (حفظه الله )*

*قال:*
*يجوز إن لم يعد زينة ..**موووفقين ..*

----------


## علي pt

> *السلام عليكم و رحمه الله ..* 
> 
> *انا راي في الموضوع انه عادي بس رحت سالت الشيخ علي السيستاني (حفظه الله )*
> 
> *قال:*
> *يجوز إن لم يعد زينة ..*
> 
> *موووفقين ..*



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعتقد بالخطأ تمت كتابة الشيخ بدلا من السيد علي السيستاني حفظه الله ...

وبالنسبة لجواب سماحته ،،
فأسأل جميع من يأيد لبسه ~ بالله عليكم ألا يعد زينة ؟؟
طيب اذا مايعد زينة اترضون لبس جاكيت ب 20 ريال ام لابد من جاكيت سعره 100 أو أكثر ليكون أجمل ؟؟؟

اسمحو لي على هذي المداخلة

----------


## عنيده

_تشكر اخوي علي ع التعديل .._ 

_الله يعطيك العافيه .. 

و اتمنى كل من يقلد السيد علي السييتاني .._ 

_ان يفعل ما طلبه منه .._ 

_و شكراا ._

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب ..~*
*قسسم بربي أشيل العبـآيه أحسسن من أني أرز الجآكيت فوقهـآ ..* 
*أصلآ يصير شكلهم صخووول وربي ..!*
*خصوصآ إذآ الجآكيت بعد متيين ههههه كأنهآ دب قطبي ممسوح المعآلم ..~*
*وربي هالبشريه كل يوم تتخلف أكثر من قبل ..~*
*آلله يسترر..~*
*بعد ألحين طآلعه موضه عبآية البويآت آلله لآ يوريكم ..!!!*
*كأنك بتروحي حرب مو عبآآه ذي ..~*
*يسلموو على الطرح ..~!*
*ويآآرب أستر علينـآ وعليكم  ..~*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ...* 
*تحيآتوو ..~!*
*كبريآء..~!*

----------

